# Mp3 ?



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, looking for recommendations for MP3 or similar for my gym music, not looking to spend a fortune but it must able to hold about forty tracks and able to make up my own playlist and change if required, also a decent volume, I'm not ofay when it comes to these things, thanks for your time!:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I would look on a well known auction site, plenty on there for sub 20 quid and should do everything you need, for a gym hack I wouldn't spend much 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Something like an iPod shuffle ? Sure you could pick one up 2nd hand which would do ?


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Something like an iPod shuffle ? Sure you could pick one up 2nd hand which would do ?


And I have thank you!:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Honda said:


> And I have thank you!:thumb:


Oh excellent :thumb:


----------

